# Interesting Gadget



## johan (1/6/15)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## johan (1/6/15)

Some more info for the Geek coilers/testers that might be interested: http://www.thefridaymorning.com/burning-tab-master/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (1/6/15)

Looks very cool! Geek machine deluxe.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (1/6/15)

Wow...and only $220.00

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan (1/6/15)

Andre said:


> Wow...and only $220.00



Bit too pricey IMO.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## kev mac (29/6/15)

johan said:


>



Very nice.Quite useful but a bit rich for my blood.That lucky Scotsman gets all the cool free shut!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (29/6/15)

*cough*posted already*cough.......*cough*getting old*cough*

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-burning-tab-master.t11767/



*Runs like hell and hide*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

